# Mantid not hungry?



## MandaKitsune (Jul 29, 2008)

I left my european mantis alone for a couple of days mistid it but after leaving it alone it grew bigger, but now when i try to feed him he wont grab the food he slaps it away.

&gt;_&lt; whats going on?


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 29, 2008)

Its probably just molted (hence bigger size) and is not ready to feed yet


----------



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Its probably just molted (hence bigger size) and is not ready to feed yet


Agreed. Just remove food and wait another day or two, then put it back in.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, probably just molted. Wait a day before you feed him. My friend has a ghost mantis which just molted ad when he tried to feed it before waiting for 24 hours, his mantids leg came off :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 9, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Yeah, probably just molted. Wait a day before you feed him. My friend has a ghost mantis which just molted ad when he tried to feed it before waiting for 24 hours, his mantids leg came off :blink:


too late


----------

